# Stand-by letter of credit



## nanelena

Buna tuturor! Cum se traduce "Stand-by letter of credit"?
Contextul este urmatorul: "Guarantor is not rated by Standard and Poor’s and Moody’s, Guarantor shall immediately deliver to the State a one year irrevocable stand-by letter of credit (the “Letter”) meeting the requirements of Sections 7.2 through 7.5."


----------



## farscape

Prietenul nostru Google spune că ar fi o scrisoare de credit/acreditiv stand-by.

Later,


----------



## nanelena

Mulţumesc!


----------



## Reef Archer

"Stand-by" fiind, în acest caz, *„auxiliară”*.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> "Stand-by" fiind, în acest caz, *„auxiliară”*.



Mă-ndoiesc, *stand-by* în cel mai bun caz poate fi tradus ca "în/de rezervă" fără a se confunda cu back-up. Scrisoare de credit stand-by este un termen consacrat.

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

farscape said:


> Scrisoare de credit stand-by este un termen consacrat.


Bineînțeles că e „consacrat” în _romgleză_.
Într-o traducere pe înțelesul vorbitorilor de limbă română trebuie să aibă un echivalent, iar acela este, aici, auxiliar.


----------



## farscape

Drept să-ti spun dicţionarul de la Hallo nu mă impresioneaza de loc, are  prea multe greşeli mai ales la termenii de specialitate. Dar pot să-ţi  spun că după DEX *auxiliar* nu are nici o legătură cu stand-by iar _acreditiv standby_ este la fel de valabil în lumea finanţelor ca *ofsaidul* in lumea fotbalului.

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

*Ofsaidul* are cel puțin două lucruri pe care _*sten[d]baiul*_ (sic!) nu le are: suficient de multă vechime pentru a fi intrat în tradiție și o ortografie românizată.
Mie-mi place _hallo_-ul. M-a cam pus pe gânduri la început, dar acum îmi servește ca un foarte bun-reper.


----------



## dcristian969

Reef Archer said:


> Bineînțeles că e „consacrat” în _romgleză_.
> Într-o traducere pe înțelesul vorbitorilor de limbă română trebuie să aibă un echivalent, iar acela este,...........



The correct way to skin a cat.... 

Stand-by letter of credit este un acreditiv standby care este supus regulilor si uzantelor internationale ISP98 (just google for it) 
Functioneaza ca o garantie bancara insa este un mix intre garantie si acreditiv documentar - inventat de americani pe vremea cand garantiile bancare nu erau permise si reglementate de stat. Asa cum a mentionat farscape este 'in asteptare' in sensul ca daca plata nu se face se executa scrisoarea standby


----------

